# Plant source in North Dallas area



## nuverde (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi All!

After a dry spell of the better part of a decade, I am getting back into aquariums. As my first new tank, I want to do a low-tech planted community tank. I live in Longview, but will be in the North Dallas area in a couple of weeks. Are there any recommended LFSs in that area that have a good selection of plants? 

Thanks!
--Chris


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris, welcome to APC!

Fish Gallery and Dallas North Aquarium are both good stores. Farther to the west in Flower Mound/Grapevine are Rift to Reef and Royal Aquatics. Other members will have more imput.


----------



## nuverde (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Michael! I'm looking forward to checking these out. --Chris

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Before you go spend money, you may want to post to the club and see if anyone has some free clippings they can offer. A good 90% of my plants are from clippings I've gotten from BriDroid and dejlig. _(thanks again guys)_


----------

